# Harness part names made simple.



## whitney (Jan 20, 2009)

*MUCH EASIER*


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cute drawing


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cute, that is about the take my husband has on it.

Carolyn


----------



## End Level Farms (Jan 20, 2009)

Love it.

That was about my understanding before I met my fiance. Heck I was lucky I figured out what a harness was.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 20, 2009)

Cute! here did this come from?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hehe, that one's cute and been around for awhile. Thanks for sharing it here!

Leia


----------

